# My custom MC-E headlight



## hecs_ru (Feb 15, 2009)

My first custom MC-E headlight












more photos http://foto.ixbt.com/?id=album:18388


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 15, 2009)

looks nice, but very big and bulky. Is it confortable to wear?


----------



## Daniel-O (Feb 15, 2009)

It looks like it is well heat sinked... and the battery pack may balance it out. On a bike at night i'd use it! Looks nice!

Dan


----------



## hecs_ru (Feb 15, 2009)

Accumulators in a pocket (240 gr.), a body 50х50 mm and 130 gr. in weight, together with wires and headband. I made it for night running, approved - quite normally.


----------



## PeterC (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks very good to me.
Plenty of heat sinking there if you're moving at even a moderate pace on a coolish night!

I am intending on a similar design for a night orienteering lamp using a MC-E.

Are you using the standard optic supplied with the circular heatsink?
If so, how do you find the beam pattern for night running?


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Feb 15, 2009)

That thing looks dangerous.


----------



## hecs_ru (Feb 16, 2009)

First time with circular heatsink was supplied excellent 20 degrees lens, but I made it matt by emery paper to receive not only 20 deg. spot beam but also 180 deg. wide beam with smaller brightness. But second time lens was 45 deg. and i order this . 
I think what for night running this beam is perfect.
In the the beginning have not thought about sharp corners, now it fixed by emery paper, looks even more beautifully.


----------



## Moddoo (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work.
I believe the photo makes it look larger than it really is.

Of course, we would like to see some beamshots.

Another member has made on similar to this, but not with an MC-E.

Please take more photos of the light being used.


----------



## hecs_ru (Feb 16, 2009)

link


----------



## hopkins (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a work of art Hecs! 
Beautiful design and the beam looks nice and bright.
Good job.

The heatsink edges look sharp still. Maybe more grinding to round them more
or just carry first-aid kit with bandaids.


----------



## maxspeeds (Feb 26, 2009)

hopkins said:


> The heatsink edges look sharp still. Maybe more grinding to round them more
> or just carry first-aid kit with bandaids.


 
 I agree. It looks like you have ample cooling fins, but if you should fall face first Overall, awesome job! I love the mc-e. That small sucker has great potential!


----------



## ahorton (Mar 2, 2009)

What is the bulge in thew cord? Is it an inline switch? If not, where is your switch?


----------



## maxspeeds (Mar 5, 2009)

ahorton said:


> What is the bulge in thew cord? Is it an inline switch? If not, where is your switch?


 
That looks like an inline fuse :thinking:


----------



## BillyNoMates (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, I really like that head torch. Nice work.

Do you have different brightness levels? If not, how long does it run for on the battery pack you are using?


----------



## hecs_ru (Mar 11, 2009)

ahorton said:


> What is the bulge in thew cord? Is it an inline switch? If not, where is your switch?





BillyNoMates said:


> Wow, I really like that head torch. Nice work.
> 
> Do you have different brightness levels? If not, how long does it run for on the battery pack you are using?



Yes it is inline switch, 
I used 3 mode KD driver, on high it work 3 hour.
Now redesigned


----------



## Linger (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice display. Well done


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like that heatsink could keep my ATV running cool!!!!


----------



## Changchung (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice mod, it is weatherproof???


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 28, 2009)

*You realize that the Borg began when someone starting playing with an MC-E headlight, right?*





_Locutus of Borg._


----------



## AvPD (Mar 29, 2009)

Dy-no-mite. I'm envious of your fabrication skills.

Could you post some beamshots or comparison shots?


----------



## evo845 (Apr 28, 2009)

Are the circular heatsink and square heatsink stock parts or did you have them custom machined. If they're stock, where did you get them from?


----------



## insanefred (Apr 29, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## ahorton (Apr 29, 2009)

evo845 said:


> Are the circular heatsink and square heatsink stock parts or did you have them custom machined. If they're stock, where did you get them from?


 
He has used this.


----------



## JJay03 (May 1, 2009)

That is awesome how much did it cost to make?


----------

